# Extasys TCp Client extends Funktion



## Fohnbit (29. Jun 2015)

Hallo,

für meinen TCp Server nutze ich die Klasse "Extasys":
https://github.com/nsiatras/extasys

Klappt auch soweit, jedoch erbt meine Haupklasse bereits.
Somit kann ich nicht auf die Extasys Klasse nochmal erben, richtig?

Ich bin nun den Umweg mit einem Interface geganngen:

```
public interface TcpListener {
	public void OnTCPClientDataReceive(TCPConnector connector, DataFrame data);

	public void OnTCPClientConnect(TCPConnector connector);

	public void OnTCPClientDisconnect(TCPConnector connector);
}
```

und eine eigene Klasse:

```
public class TCPClient extends Extasys.Network.TCP.Client.ExtasysTCPClient {

	private TcpListener tcpListener;

	public TCPClient(TcpListener tcpListener, String name, String description,
			InetAddress remoteHostIP, int remoteHostPort, int corePoolSize,
			int maximumPoolSize) {
		super(name, description, corePoolSize, maximumPoolSize);

		this.tcpListener = tcpListener;

		try {
			super.AddConnector(name, remoteHostIP, remoteHostPort, 10240);
		} catch (Exception ex) {
		}
	}

	@Override
	public void OnDataReceive(TCPConnector connector, DataFrame data) {
		tcpListener.OnTCPClientDataReceive(connector, data);
	}

	@Override
	public void OnConnect(TCPConnector connector) {
		tcpListener.OnTCPClientConnect(connector);
	}

	@Override
	public void OnDisconnect(TCPConnector connector) {
		tcpListener.OnTCPClientDisconnect(connector);

	}
}
```

In meiner Hauptklasse:

```
public class Demo extends AbstractDemo implements NetworkListener {

TCPClient tcpClient;

	@Override
	public void OnTCPClientDataReceive(TCPConnector connector, DataFrame data) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}



	@Override
	public void OnTCPClientConnect(TCPConnector connector) {
		
	}



	@Override
	public void OnTCPClientDisconnect(TCPConnector connector) {
		
	}
```

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das so richtig ist(?)

Und weiß jemand was "int corePoolSize, int maximumPoolSize" machen?

Danke!


----------

